
‘Origami robot’ that can be ingested - Regina1512
http://www.tribonet.org/the-origami-robot-that-can-be-ingested/
======
zitterbewegung
Wonder if they used any techniques from here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematics_of_paper_folding](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematics_of_paper_folding)

------
antihero
That looks horrific to pass when the time comes?

------
maxscam
Wow this headline does not do it justice at all

------
devdoomari
any video of the thing actually moving? Thanks!

